# What the eff...



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

So I get called to a local park in town, the maintenance people tell me there is water showing up around the toilet, so I go into the pipe chase behind (flush valve is in the pipe chase) and this is what I found...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

How in the hell is that trap adapter even holding the copper from blowing out?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow! 

That actually took me a few looks to take the whole disaster in. Did you do anything? Any "after" pics.?







Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What are you doing following me around taking pictures of my work.... :whistling2:

Are you some kinda stalker or something? :laughing:

That's priceless!


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I did the job, and fixed it, but got rushed off to another service call, will post pics on Tuesday when I'm back, here are some other funnys ive found in town here... Same plumber did all this work

The first two are before and after, fernco on a tail price of a flush valve, every time it was flushed it would balloon and shoot water everywhere, the next one is a tank style toilet that has somehow been converted to a flush valve style hahaha and the last is just a travesty of a p trap, this guy loves ferncos, he took out those little scent dispensers that get installed into the tail peice of a flush valve, and instead of changing the tail piece, he put a fernco over the hole... Ya like that works


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Somebody get points for creativity. :laughing:

If I get a chance, I will snap pictures of similar work. Must be the same gypsy band of plumbers roaming the nation hacking along.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> I did the job, and fixed it, but got rushed off to another service call, will post pics on Tuesday when I'm back, here are some other funnys ive found in town here... Same plumber did all this work
> 
> The first two are before and after, fernco on a tail price of a flush valve, every time it was flushed it would balloon and shoot water everywhere, the next one is a tank style toilet that has somehow been converted to a flush valve style hahaha and the last is just a travesty of a p trap, this guy loves ferncos, he took out those little scent dispensers that get installed into the tail peice of a flush valve, and instead of changing the tail piece, he put a fernco over the hole... Ya like that works


Yea he shoulda used Reinforced Radiator Hose instead of those Fernco couplings.... What was he thinking? :laughing:

The Reinforced Radiator Hose won't blow up like them cheap ferncos....

I really like the trap although the wall outlet could be raised a couple of inches....:laughing:










I'd like to include some of these pictures in my next how to plumb book.... :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That 12" extra deep seal p-trap (white pvc with the 1 1/2" wye) leaves me speechless. That is unbelievable!! :blink:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Show me the fix on that double sink drain... with out cutting out the wall


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> That 12" extra deep seal p-trap (white pvc with the 1 1/2" wye) leaves me speechless. That is unbelievable!! :blink:


I hope its vented we dont want that trap syphonig out lol.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Wow!
> 
> That actually took me a few looks to take the whole disaster in. Did you do anything? Any "after" pics.?
> 
> Paul


There is the after, the toilet bowl was cracked so we changed it from a rear spud too a top spud, this is in a public park washroom, the cit isn't too worried about anything chrome, they just want it functional


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Was that deep seal trap pic the "after" shot, or the "before"??


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

plumber666 said:


> Was that deep seal trap pic the "after" shot, or the "before"??


Oh the after of course! Haha no it was just something my old boss did and tried to tell me it was "no big deal", there's a reason why he's my old boss


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> There is the after, the toilet bowl was cracked so we changed it from a rear spud too a top spud, this is in a public park washroom, the cit isn't too worried about anything chrome, they just want it functional


That cooper would be stolen before you loaded up your truck around here. I guess I would have to figure out a way to do it in PEX


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Another what the eff.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Another what the eff.
> 
> View attachment 11512


Sharkbites were to pricey :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

house plumber said:


> Another what the eff.
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11512"/>


Hey you fount my copper, quest, cpvc, job I did a while back .... Don't make fun ,,, it took me a whole day to do that Laughing


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Sharkbites were to pricey :laughing:


You should see some of that plumbing in there. Not one piece of pvc is hung. They have it resting on sprinkler lines. They have a 2 inch wye bushed to 1/2" on the branch pitching up. Goes about a foot back into a 1.5" wye. The other 2 sides of the wye is bushed back to 1/2" then running down hill with a mile of back fall.


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

i still don't know exactly what i'm looking at?


----------

